# Cheap! Arduino wireless thermometer build



## ovoxo (Mar 14, 2016)

Im going to build a CHEAP wifi, one that actually connects to the internet(not bluetooth! could easily convert to a 3G board but data costs 1.99/month ) multiple probe thermometer that uses up to ~6 thermocouples and arduino.

Without further adoo, heres what I got so far for prices:

Arduino wifi board $20

arduino to thermocouple board $8/piece 

thermocouple $2.93 from china

power cord (usb) $3.00

box to hold it <$5.00

programming so you can see the temps/alerts phone anywhere your

phone is connected to the internet thru wifi or 3g-free! thats gonna be the fun part.

Total for 2 probes : ~$50 bux.

Anybody try this yet? I see a few arduino threads, but not really much to them as far as i can tell

Anybody have any ideas for things i may need to do or change? Is there anything like this on the market for this price range?

Would 2-5C be accurate enough (thats about the limit with cheaper thermocouples) otherwise I would have to use thermistors

and put them into a probe.. or just buy maverick probes for ~$10 which would make the total around ~$65-70.

Thanks


----------



## westby (Mar 16, 2016)

4 probe tappecue - $200


----------



## ovoxo (Mar 16, 2016)

Right.. I saw the tappacue.. and its 200 bux.

I'm gonna do it for 50 or so for 2 probes, probably add 20 for another probe..

kind of a fun project for me.. and it would be able to be 3G pretty easily.


----------

